# Onion Bombs...



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 29, 2021)

...or stuffed onions. This is the time of the year when Vidalia onions are readily available and I have plenty, just looking for something a little different to try. I did an interweb search for "Stuffed Vidalia Onions", which I've never tried before, and discovered that there are a ton of recipes. Also discovered that they can be called "onion bombs" which I had never heard of. Well I looked at a few recipes and ideas and here's what I put together, even though I'm sure this isn't the first time it's been tried my way.

Ingredients
- 2lbs of burger. I used some ground sirloin that I already had which was supposed to be 90% lean, more on that later 
- Several large Vidalia onions, but any sweet onion should work just fine
- 2 large jalapeno peppers
- 1 8oz pack of fresh mushrooms coarsely chopped
- 1 1/2lbs thick sliced bacon
- About 2 TBSP of your favorite rub
- 4oz block of smoked Gouda, but you can use your favorite cheese







Cut the ends off of the onions and peel them. I used an apple corer to core the onions and a melon baller to scoop out the middle and form bowls. Just be sure to not cut through the bottoms.











I coarsely chopped the mushrooms, removed the seeds from the peppers and chopped them, too. Combine them with the burger and mix by hand. Mix in a couple of TBSP of your favorite rub, I used a standard BBQ blend that I make.











Stuff the mixture into the onion bowls. I wrapped each onion with 2 slices of the thick sliced bacon, securing them with toothpicks. I then shook a little bit more of my rub on top of each onion.






Time to smoke them. Because the bacon was hickory smoked, I chose maple, a mild smoking wood, to cook them with. Got my Weber smoking and on they went on the side at about 300℉.






About an hour later and the internal temp was around 155℉-160℉.






Time for some cheese. Two slices of the smoked Gouda. I used the Gouda because I already had it.






A few minutes to melt the cheese and they're ready to eat.












In the future I would use a fattier burger such as 80/20 or maybe 70/30. The ground sirloin, which was 90/10, was too dry. I actually considered hot Italian sausage, but I already had the ground sirloin. If I use ground beef again, would maybe cook to 145℉ and then top with the cheese. This recipe, using 2 lbs of burger, will easily do 10-12 onions. I had a good bit left over that will be used later along with the onion that I dug out of the middle. I only used about half of the 8 oz pack of mushrooms. As for the cheese, we like sharp cheddar, mozzarella, and Swiss and I will probably try one of them next time. Total time from prepping to eating was about 2 hours.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 29, 2021)

That looks delicious! Nicely done.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 29, 2021)

Those look great, very well presented!


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 29, 2021)

I want one please


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 29, 2021)

That does look good. Great write up and insight.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 29, 2021)

Man I love onion with my meat. These look DYNAMITE!! Adding to my short list of things to do.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 29, 2021)

Now that's the Bomb.  That is bad as*  I never thought of doing that so I'm adding that to my Independence Day celebration.  Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks good. I was wondering what happened to the Onion Guts? I need to try these. If I can find my Corer and Melon Baller. My kids steal my tools and cookware...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 29, 2021)

I need a new best friend... and I think you're him! That looks totally delicious!

Ryan


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 29, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> The ground sirloin, which was 90/10, was too dry.



Maybe 1 bacon slice over the top too??? Or since that is burger, You could probably cook these upside down??? Let the onion keep the burger moist??


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 29, 2021)

Very nice! Yum!


----------



## disco (Jun 29, 2021)

These look wonderful! Big like!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice!
Looks like my collection of rarely used gadgets is going to grow an apple corer...


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 30, 2021)

Look fantastic and nice write-up.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks great! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2021)

Those guys look awesome!
I think you are right about using Hot Italian Sausage.
I have some 1 lb. packages of it in the freezer & I think this would be a perfect July 4th meal.
Gonna give it a shot!
Thanks for motivating me!
Al


----------



## deanbrew (Jun 30, 2021)

Those look really tasty!  How done/soft was the onion? Was it cooked enough to be soft and sweeter, or still a bit crispy/raw?   I can't tell from the pic.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That looks delicious! Nicely done.





smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious!





Colin1230 said:


> Those look great, very well presented!


I try to show my cooks in a way that anyone can duplicate them. When I worked, I was very much a detail person, it was required of me.


zippy12 said:


> I want one please


Thank you all for the kind words. 
Z
 zippy12
 you are welcome to one anytime as are the rest of the crowd.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That does look good. Great write up and insight.


Thank you. I try hard to show exactly what I'm doing, right or wrong, and I'm always open to suggestions to improve what I've done.


jcam222 said:


> Man I love onion with my meat. These look DYNAMITE!! Adding to my short list of things to do.


Thanks, Jeff. There isn't much about onion bombs on SMF so I had to resort to other resources.


PPG1 said:


> Now that's the Bomb.  That is bad as*  I never thought of doing that so I'm adding that to my Independence Day celebration.  Thanks


I had not thought of this either and I did an interweb search for info AFTER I searched SMF.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. I was wondering what happened to the Onion Guts? I need to try these. If I can find my Corer and Melon Baller. My kids steal my tools and cookware...JJ


Thnaks, Jimmy. The onion "guts" have been vacuum sealed and frozen for another cook in the very near future.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I need a new best friend... and I think you're him! That looks totally delicious!
> 
> Ryan


I like to think that I'm an easy going, likeable person . Thank you, Ryan for the kind words.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

eaglewing said:


> Maybe 1 bacon slice over the top too??? Or since that is burger, You could probably cook these upside down??? Let the onion keep the burger moist??


Maybe, but I think that either fattier burger or a sausage would help tremendously.


pushok2018 said:


> Very nice! Yum!


Thank you.


disco said:


> These look wonderful! Big like!


Thank you, Disco.


smokeymose said:


> Nice!
> Looks like my collection of rarely used gadgets is going to grow an apple corer...


Yeah, those 2 gadgets rarely get used around here, but the melon baller is also very good for scooping out the seeds and such in jalapeno peppers when making boats for ABTs


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Look fantastic and nice write-up.





kilo charlie said:


> Looks great! Thank you for sharing!


Thank you, both....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 30, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Those guys look awesome!
> I think you are right about using Hot Italian Sausage.
> I have some 1 lb. packages of it in the freezer & I think this would be a perfect July 4th meal.
> Gonna give it a shot!
> ...


Thank you, Al. If I had not already had the burger, I was seriously considering the Italian sausage. Next time, that's the direction I'll take with maybe even a little tomato sauce and mozzarella on top.  Try it this weekend and let me know how it turns out, please.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 30, 2021)

Those look delicious!  Excellent work and very easy steps, thanks to your write up.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 30, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Maybe, but I think that either fattier burger or a sausage would help tremendously.



I'm not denying that at all...    

Anyway, you talked me into making these...


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2021)

Those look delicious!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 4, 2021)

Yes sir! That looks good. I'd  not even complain about the "onion breath" after eating that. 

Jim


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 5, 2021)

Today, by special request, I made these again only this time I used a 50/50 combination of regular breakfast sausage and hot Italian sausage, the other ingredients were the same. Smoked them the same, but this time I put Rotel Diced Tomatoes with Green Chiles on some and nothing on some. The tomatoes went on when they were close to being finished. I then topped them all with sliced Cabot's Seriously Sharp Cheddar Cheese. I didn't take any pictures, but these were much better than before with the ground sirloin and I'll do them this way next time. Maybe use more hot sausage, but I was afraid of getting them too hot. Live and learn and adjust....


----------



## forktender (Aug 2, 2021)

Couldn't you just slice the rings and pull them out in pieces? I'll have to try to see if it works out.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 2, 2021)

forktender said:


> Couldn't you just slice the rings and pull them out in pieces? I'll have to try to see if it works out.


Maybe. If you try this, let me know how it works out as I'm curious, thanks.


----------



## forktender (Aug 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Maybe. If you try this, let me know how it works out as I'm curious, thanks.


I will take a few pixs and let you know.


----------



## negolien (Sep 20, 2021)

Yup those are awesome I have done em a couple times. try cutting the onions in have length wise and and using one half on each side of a meat mixture ball then wrapping whole thing with bacon. Super share though thanks buddy got me wanting to make em again lol. I sometimes use leaft over meatloaf for these and stuffed peppers.


----------

